# Starter Wisdom



## altontractor (Nov 11, 2009)

I recently had some issues with my 790 starter. On turning the key, a loud click happens and a relay somewhere cuts out all power. I disconnect the power and wait for a minute, then reconnect. Turn key and the whole process starts again.

I pulled the starter motor to bench test. On applying 12v the starter shaft jumps out, but does not turn. I think it's the solenoid, but the starter assembly appears to include relay, solenoid and motor.

How far out to lunch am I here?

I may be cross-posting from the CUT forum. If so, I apologize.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Solenoid is pulling in, but no starter? It could be the solenoid contacts are bad? Can you put 12 V to the actual motor lead, and see if it spins over?


----------



## Tomh (Feb 15, 2008)

Like Flman says, put battery directly to the post on the motor (opposite side of where the battery cable connects and see if it spins. If it does, contacts and / or plunger disc inside are most likely bad. These are under the metal plate held on by 3 screws.


----------

